# Dorking Deepdene WW2 Southern Railway Control Bunker, Surrey - January 2018



## Brewtal (Jan 1, 2018)

A very happy new year to you all!

As you can tell, Im off to a flying start this year! 

I got a heads up that this place had just been opened up so I wandered up there a few hours later in the middle of the night, ever so slightly drunk.

This place is quite special to me. I first visited back in March 2015 and it was my first explore with H. In fact - this was our second date. And despite what you may or may not be thinking - it was her who took me here! Armed with P3 masks and torches, she led me deep in to the darkness. We walked to the furthest point and stopped at the bottom of the stairs and she grabbed my torch and switched them both off and whispered softly "Nobody knows we are here, so I could kill you, or you could kill me, and nobody would ever find out..." to which I replied - "That is the most romantic thing anyone has ever said to me!" She's a keeper, right!?

Some history:

During World War 2, the Southern Railway group took over the Deepdene Hotel, near Dorking, as their War Headquarters. On their take over, it was discovered that the grounds to the rear of the buildings contained a series of caves. It was decided that the natural protection of the caves would be utilised for the Traffic Control bunker of the Southern Region network. The caves were enlarged slightly in order to house 30 staff that were relocated from the Waterloo control centre.

The tunnel network contained a control room, a meeting room, 3-position switchboard, battery room, night officer bedroom, plant rooms and toilets. A 60 foot emergency shaft was excavated at the rear of the tunnels and was used as the fresh air inlet. A 4 foot thick slab covered the complex, yet no near miss protection was provided. The bunker was used throughout the war and was occupied by operators well into the 1960’s. British Railways left the control centre in the mid 1960’s, and the hotel was demolished in 1969. The bunker lay dormant until it was rediscover by local children in 1997 and set fire too. Since then, it has been sealed due to asbestos.












































































A great way to start the year!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 1, 2018)

A great way indeed !! Done this about seven or eight years ago when the whole world were going in. Got to say the place has held up pretty well, it actually looks tidier now than it did back then. Pictures are top notch mate, well done. Now what about Woking, Southampton, Orpington and no doubt others.


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 1, 2018)

fluffy5518 said:


> A great way indeed !! Done this about seven or eight years ago when the whole world were going in. Got to say the place has held up pretty well, it actually looks tidier now than it did back then. Pictures are top notch mate, well done. Now what about Woking, Southampton, Orpington and no doubt others.



Thanks mate! Last time I was at Woking it was sealed up. Will keep an eye on it though. I doubt this will stay open long. I was going to post in non-public but its all over Facebook already, Gromr123 was there just hours after me because I gave him a heads up and he bumped into someone who'd traveled from Folkestone! And so it begins!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 1, 2018)

haha funny description of your previous visit!

Great clear shots, interesting history too, I'd have been a bit worried of my lighting failing down there on me own lol definitely a good exploring start to 2018 Brewtal!


----------



## smiler (Jan 2, 2018)

Can't imagine my missus doing that, unless it was a shopping arcade, with a cafe open, Nice One Brewtal Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 2, 2018)

smiler said:


> Can't imagine my missus doing that, unless it was a shopping arcade, with a cafe open, Nice One Brewtal Thanks



I’ll try and get her along for the next meet up. She is a pure explorer, doesn’t take pics, just does it for the buzz. She has some great stories of cat and mouse shenanigans at the likes of West Park and Graylingwell etc. All the places I missed out on before I headed south!  I’ve got her to thank for introducing me to this forum as it happens!


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 2, 2018)

That looks a bit nice especially with that spiral and we'll lit too


----------



## Rubex (Jan 4, 2018)

I need to get here, it looks awesome  great end pic!


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 5, 2018)

Rubex said:


> I need to get here, it looks awesome  great end pic!



You should pop down soon. It’s getting sealed again apparently.


----------

